# Do Hedgehogs really need wheels?



## PokeyCutie

I was curious, do hedgehogs really need wheels? I guess the thoughts in ym head are that if the cage is big enough then they wont need wheels..Am I right or wrong?
My cage is 32" wide x 47" long, it seams pretty huge, couldnt my hedgie just run around its cage or does it need a wheel??


----------



## SpiritWolves1

he/she needs a wheel. No questions asked. It is entertainment and exercise, the can run for miles in the wild


----------



## moxieberry

Yes, they absolutely need wheels.


----------



## PokeyCutie

Thas what I thought and I plan to get one but I was just curious


----------



## laurentj23

Yes.


----------



## lehaley

The first month or so I brought Felix home, he kept running his feet raw and bloody on his wheel. His previous owner never gave him one, so I think he was just going a little overboard on the thing. I took the it out for a night to allow his feet to heal up a bit since he just kept re-opening the wound. HOLY CRAP did he show me how angry he was! I woke up to a seriously trashed cage the next morning. Food everywhere, poop smeared on the cage walls, things tipped over...

Needless to say, I will never remove his wheel again because clearly it leads to angry hedgie wrath. So the answer to your question is yes, they definitely need a wheel. :lol:


----------



## LizardGirl

Yes, they absolutely need them.  After seeing how much my hedgies run each night and observing them running around outside, I really wish I could give them all huge pens to run in at night, but it's just unrealistic. :\ You'd have to have an entire room dedicated to your hedgie I would say to be able to get away with not offering a wheel... and even then, I think he or she would still use it.


----------



## laurentj23

My hedge prefers to sleep under which is basically his litter than a comfy igloo with socks and old shirts. That tells you something abt how much they like it!


----------



## jerseymike1126

they love and need their wheels. if you dont already, get a CSW..


----------



## PokeyCutie

I ordered a wheel already from Larry who I found on this forum  Thanks everyone for your comments!


----------



## MurE

Excellent! Your hedgie will love the wheel from Larry!


----------



## PokeyCutie

I hope so, Im so excited to get it in the mail!


----------



## SouthernSweet

its so much fun pulling the wheel out of its shipment box  it's like Christmas!


----------

